# LOST - Male ferret (racoon markings)



## keziahherbert (Aug 29, 2013)

IMPORTANT! LOST FERRET please help. All of our ferrets managed to get out of the hutch somehow this evening (discovered not long after the escape we believe) and although we managed to catch 2 of them, one of our ferrets "Butters" is still missing. We desperately need your help finding him. He is friendly and unlikely to bite you, please pick him up if you can and call us or message us ASAP. We'll be looking through most of the night but we are concerned as he is only 6 months old. He is a racoony breed, brown with a dark brown mask.

He is the one on the RIGHT of the photo.


----------



## keziahherbert (Aug 29, 2013)

UPDATE! He has been FOUND

So this is the story in it's entirety.

Just about to go to bed yesterday, and I heard banging noises outside and the ferrets making a fuss. So I went downstairs to go see what was wrong and in the dark (it was 11pm) I could hear scurrying around and ferret "dooking" which is the excited or scared noise they make. I checked the hutch fast and their side door was swinging open, and all 3 ferrets were not in there! We check all their doors religiously so we suspect that the bolt was not 100% latched and as they jumped around and invariably slammed each other against things like opened.

I near panicked, and started calling them (they are super friendly so I hoped they would come to my voice and thankfully 2 of them came out of the dark to my feet...looking spooked but pleased to see me. I grabbed them fast, and chucked them in the run we always have set up and then took a brief look for the ferret still unaccounted for. I couldn't see or hear him so I shouted for my fiance and he came down to help. We had torches and were looking all in the hedges, and worried he'd got out the side gate. Lots of walking down the street and into neighbors gardens lead to nothing. We sprinkled his litter on the floor outside the house to help him smell his way back, and went out every 5 mins to call him and search. We also put down his favourite ferretone oil which he goes crazy over.

We were despairing.
Finally...We'd agreed to take it in turns going to bed until sunrise, the awake person checking often and continuing to report him missing online...and my fiance had just got into bed, and from the upstairs bedroom he heard the noise of gravel moving...He looked outside and could make out a tiny movement in the dark and rushed downstairs saying "he's out the front! quick!". We went out fast and quiet and shone torches and there he was...hiding by my car. He was scared, nervous, and dirty after his 4 hours outside but he came to us and had a massive hug before being reunited with his ferret mates. It was just after 3am by this point. We get incredibly lucky...Ferrets get lost and cannot survive long outside on their own. We think the calling him, and giving him scent trails is what helped the most.

So got to bed/sleep about 4:30am but as you can appreciate we didn't sleep much due to the adrenaline and relief.

Today, we went out and bought lots of new bolt locks and hasp-and-staple locks making sure that each door had extra fortifications. Unless they learn to teleport they are not going to get out again...


----------



## brucekrausse (Sep 9, 2013)

Good that they have been found, it was been a long story how you put on it


----------

